# Looking for information and advice on a used Scattante R560 I found.



## ryentzer (May 20, 2015)

In my search for my first road bike, I went to an LBS to test ride a '08 Jamis Quest. It's chrome and did have some rust in the typical areas and looked to be well-ridden. I took it for a ride around the block as it started to rain. It felt good and rode well.

My son was with me and when I got back from the test ride he pointed out another bike, a red '011 or '12 Scattante R560. Turns out it was the same price as the older Jamis, $650. I didn't get a chance to test ride it due to the rain, but I stood on it and looked it over. Very clean, and the LBS said the owner didn't ride much and the bike was low miles. It has an aluminum frame, carbon fork, and the 105 groupset. I ended up putting a deposit on it because I feel like that's a really good deal for a bike in this category.

I then did some research last night, (again I'm still very new to road bikes) and turns out Scattante is the house brand of Performance Bikes which are rebrands of Fuji bikes?. But that is about all I could find out other than a few reviews.

I like the fact that it's a lesser known bike. Most everyone around here rides Trek. Nothing wrong with that, I just like being different. 

I can't find another bike new or used with the Shimano 105's in this price range. If the bike rides as good as it looks, should I pull the trigger or pass?

I still have to get shoes, pedals, and a helmet which at this price leaves room in the budget nicely for those items.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

if you like it and can afford it why not? If the cycling bug bites you in about a year you will want a different bike anyway. 

Are you sure the bike is the right size? Have you checked Craigslist?


----------



## ryentzer (May 20, 2015)

I can afford it, but I'm hoping not to want a new bike in a year. I want to buy one that will give me several years of good riding.

The bike is the right size. The Jamis was a 58cm and the Scattante is a 57cm.

I've been all over Craigslist. I live in a small town so I have to check the neighboring towns with the closest metropolitan area an hour away. Not a big deal, but I can't test ride every one I find for that reason.

I've also checked the online shops looking for closeouts and such. Jensons, Performance, and BikesDirect. And Ebay. But I'm weary of Ebay since I'm new to road bikes. I have to trust the forums and the LBS's for good info.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

is the lbs going to include a basic fit for that price?


----------



## ryentzer (May 20, 2015)

They are. And if I don't like the bike after a test ride, I'll get my deposit back. So that is nice. I just wanted to make sure that for the price it sounds like a good deal.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ryentzer said:


> They are. And if I don't like the bike after a test ride, I'll get my deposit back. So that is nice. I just wanted to make sure that for the price it sounds like a good deal.


I would call that a reputable shop. 

My suggestion is to go back on a decent day and ride both the Jamis and Scattante back to back. Buy the one that fits and feels best, because that's the one you'll end up riding - or be motivated to ride more. 

Re: the rust on the Jamis, as long as it's surface rust, you'll be fine for years to come. And if it's a concern, ask the LBS to remove the bottom bracket and check the inards. That's where rust will be most prevalent.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

ryentzer said:


> I like the fact that it's a lesser known bike. Most everyone around here rides Trek. Nothing wrong with that, I just like being different.


"Scattantes" are well-known, and almost everyone knows that it's Performance's house brand. So as far as desirability in the context of exclusiveness ("bling") is concerned, it ranks fairly low. Add to that the fact that it's an aluminum (seen often as cheap entry level material) bike, and you'll probably find not much love for this bike from others.

But in no way does this mean that the Scattante is a bad bike or a bad deal for you! All I'm saying that you might run into a bit of good-natured "Scattante ribbing" from your cycling friends before or after a group ride. _During_ a group ride, all that counts is your legs. (More than just one person on a Scattante has blown by me as I was proudly cranking my full-crabon 2005 Trek Madone). So this note just a thought or two on where Scattantes fit into the perceived value system of people who are keenly aware of bicycle brand tiers.


----------



## ryentzer (May 20, 2015)

Thank you wim. That's what I'm looking for. Is the Scattante I'm looking at worth the price. I get the it's a bike shops brand and not a top name brand like Giant, Trek, Fuji, Specialized. I'm okay with that as long as it is comparable in quality and construction. The fact that this one is a low mileage with 105 components appeals highly to me.

I used to race BMX and always enjoyed beating those with nicer bikes so the "ribbing" will just motivate me more.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Don't let the brand stop you if it's the bike you want. The frame is very likely equal in quality to most, if not all, entry level name brands. Buying used, no brand gives you a warranty, and the shop sounds trustworthy.

As far as brand snobbery goes, the only people you have to justify this purchase to are yourself and your family. And among brand snobs, Jamis isn't much more highly regarded than Scattante or the various Bikes Direct brands. 

Most brand snobs tend to be poseurs, anyway. :wink:


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

ryentzer said:


> Is the Scattante I'm looking at worth the price.


If it fits, I think it is. With new stuff, $650 is about half of what you'd have to spend to see some Shimano 105 on your bike. And mpre53 nails it with his observations.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

How is the Jamis equipped? If the Scattante has better components, and it fits, buy the Scattante. 

The advantage of the house brand bikes is that you tend to get more value for your dollar, particularly in terms of components like the groupset. Presumably that value is being passed down in the form of a lower price by the LBS. And Performance is a reputable company. The frame is most likely going to be on par with other bikes in that price range.


----------



## ryentzer (May 20, 2015)

After my first test ride, I liked the bike but the reach was too much. I told the owner and he promptly switched the long stem to a shorter one and then it fit perfect.

I snatched it up. I took it for my first ride yesterday, 12.8 miles in the morning and another 5 in the evening.

I love it! Although my next purchase will be cycling shorts. Ouch!


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

ryentzer said:


> After my first test ride, I liked the bike but the reach was too much. I told the owner and he promptly switched the long stem to a shorter one and then it fit perfect.
> 
> I snatched it up. I took it for my first ride yesterday, 12.8 miles in the morning and another 5 in the evening.
> 
> I love it! Although my next purchase will be cycling shorts. Ouch!


I think that you made a great decision. My neighbor has a Scattante and I have ridden it a few times. It is a nice bike. They make a great bike that is equipped with the same components that Trek, Giant and etc. have. 105 is 105 regardless of the frame. There are snobs in all walk of life. Who cares. I would rather see a person riding a Scattante than a Trek, Giant or Specialized. I get tired of seeing the same thing all the time. It is boring. Ride that puppy with pride.


----------

